# Long Live Play Secret Revealed… It’s Michael



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Long Live Play Secret Revealed… It’s Michael*










The internet has been abuzz ever since a teaser video was released pointing toward some sort of October 5th reveal. Today’s that day, and an extended video has been released. But it’s not what anyone was expecting.

The video is an epic tribute of PlayStation characters giving thanks to “Michael”, the “Ultimate PlayStation Gamer”. The message the campaign is sending, is that PlayStation and its characters would be nothing without the support of their fans.

Check out the video:







Most major franchises, exclusive or not, show up in the video to give thanks… to Michael. Michael is like you and I, a fan of PlayStation.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That video is ace, and it now wants me want to see a bunch of films based around some of the best games, this vid makes it looks like they could be epic movies.


----------

